# Défaut non constaté sur un iPad par le SAV



## aunisien (26 Avril 2011)

Bonjour,

J'ai acheté un iPad première génération sur le refurb, dès sa réception j'ai eu des problèmes avec notamment l'impossibilité de l'éteindre des plantages/reboot répétitifs le rendant quasiment inutilisable mais malheureusement tout cela de façon aléatoire.

J'ai donc ouvert un dossier auprès d'Apple, l'iPad a été renvoyé mais il m'a été retourné car défaut non constaté forcément puisque cela se produit aléatoirement et comme je suppose qu'ils ne passent pas des heures dessus ils ne peuvent pas détecter ce type d'incident donc d'après vous que dois je faire ? J'ai peur que si je les rappelle, le même constat soit fait.

Merci pour vos réponses.


----------



## worldice (26 Avril 2011)

Je n'en sais rien. Appelles les, et insiste pour qu'ils te le changent !


----------

